
GoPlus – The Go+ language for data science - xushiwei
https://github.com/goplus/gop
======
xushiwei
\- A statically typed language

\- Compatible with the Go language

\- Script-like style

\- Supports bytecode backend or generating Go code

\- All Go packages can be imported by Go+

\- All Go+ packages can be imported by Go

